# Oil Drum Loader



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

anyone know where I can get part # 2315-300 (motor and gearbox) for oil drum loader 4-2300? The motor turns but gears do not. It is a sealed unit and does not look like I can repair.

I think it was made in the 1980s


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The only part I have seen from suppliers for the 2300 is the rubber drive band. Those were mostly Lionel only for repair parts.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I checked the lionel site and no luck. Maybe look for a smashed one on eBay?


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*oil drum loader*

Thanks guys...seemed like a good deal at the show.
I have better luck with older AF stuff.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would try to get a replacement part in the future someone might have the motor or be able to rig something up. Mine is packed away or I would try to figure something out for you. On the lionel site the other modern flyer stuff pops up for that motor description too. So maybe its the same motor? Try asking Jeff at the train tender? He might know. Its sad because it's a very cool accessory. Not my vid, but its cool


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*oil drum loader*

Ok I got it apart today and the rubber drive belt is stretched.
Anyone know where to get one?
hwell:


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*belt*

Replaced with an O ring of similar size and it seems to be working. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Barry Bianco (Jan 22, 2018)

*Oil drum loader motor repair*

I have a issue with the motor as well. Sounds similar to your problem. An details/information about getting the motor case apart before I tear into it and maybe break an irreplaceable part. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*oil drum*

I had same problem. I was going to put an O ring on it to replace the belt but after I got it apart it started working ok. Try giving the fork lift on the lever a slight push to get it going. Mine still hangs up now and then but works after I give it a slight push.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I recently bought one on ebay. It had a few cracks and small chips from transit. Seller filed a claim and got it cheap. The screw holes on the house were broken, I tightened them up and my hung up too. Took the screws out and let the house just sit. Works perfectly now. Try to loosen the screws?


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*rubber belt*

Portlines has the replacement belt.


----------

